# Another Orijen question...Anybody feed pups Adult formula?



## apollobull (Oct 25, 2010)

Currently, i am waiting for a restock of Orijen puppy formulas. I have been feeding my adult a mix of Orijen Adult and Regional Red. I purchased a pup and he came with a little bit of his old food(nutro naturals). What do you think about mixing his old food into the orijen mix until his stomach is used to it? The lbp formula and adult formula are almost identical with calcium and phosphorous being lower in the adult formula. Regional red has a little more calcium and phosphorous than lbp. What are you opinions about feeding puppies orijen adult? Has 

LBP
Calcium (min./max.)	1.5 % / 1.7 %
Phosphorus (min./max.)	1.2 % / 1.4 %

Adult
Calcium (min./max.)	1.4 % / 1.6 %
Phosphorus (min./max.)	1.2 % / 1.4 %

Regional Red
Calcium (min./max.)	1.6 % / 1.8 %
Phosphorus (min./max.)	1.4 % / 1.6 %


----------



## Cliffdog (Dec 30, 2010)

You'll be fine. Large breeds don't need puppy food for as long anyways. Many breeders don't give large breed dogs puppy food at all, but straight to adult. Just remember to transition slowly.


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

You should feed "puppy" food if you have a large breed puppy. And it should be a LBP food. This is because LBP food has the calcium/phosphorus levels at the correct amount in order to promote slow, controlled growth.

But if you have a small - medium dog, then adult food will be fine.


----------



## apollobull (Oct 25, 2010)

Thanks cliff. From research, i found that calcium and phosphorous levels affected bone growth more instead of protein. So i just wanted to make sure he would be fine with th calcium/phos. levels.


----------



## apollobull (Oct 25, 2010)

Ania's Mommy said:


> You should feed "puppy" food if you have a large breed puppy. And it should be a LBP food. This is because LBP food has the calcium/phosphorus levels at the correct amount in order to promote slow, controlled growth.
> 
> But if you have a small - medium dog, then adult food will be fine.


I thought so too. Lbp formula is suppose to have a lower calcium/phos. level. But in Orijen, adult had less.


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

What kind of pup do you have? How big do you think he will be? Over 50 lbs. is considered a LBP. I would still go with orijen LBP. Alot of posters here had better results with the LBP formula, even though the adult has lower calcium/phosphorous levels. You can also feed acana praire and pacifica to a LBP:wink:


----------



## apollobull (Oct 25, 2010)

I have an American Bulldog, he will be around 95 pounds. Thanks for the replies.


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

Here's a link to an old post listing LBP grain free foods:biggrin1:

http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/dry-canned-dog-food/5794-grain-free-formulas-lbp.html


----------



## blueprint (Jan 10, 2011)

I feed my 3 month old french bulldog Orijen Regional Red and he loves it.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Why even take any kind of chance when the prices are the same. The prices are exactly the same and their are some difference's. I kept my dog on O.L.B.P until he was almost 20 months old. If you don't believe me check out the differences in the Guaranteed Analysis section. These are the old formulas but the new are basically the same.

Orijen Puppy Large Dog Food

Orijen Adult Dog Food Review, Ratings


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Opps that was the very new Orijen adult vs very old Large breed puppy.. Just open 2 different browsers and check out the differences.

Champion Petfoods | Home


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

i think you'll be ok feeding adult food. i've never
fed puppy food to my dogs. i also switch my dogs food
a lot. i only use the preminum brands of kibble and can.
at this point i don't have to switch gradually.


----------



## rescuedoglover (Sep 26, 2010)

How's this for a twist on your question? I recewntly switched my 2 adult and 1 senior Orijen LBP formula.
Mike


----------

